# Anyone kept bullfrog tadpoles before?



## Kristoph91 (5 Apr 2012)

I was talking to a guy about this today. He said he might be able to get some shipped.. anyone got any experience?

Thanks,
Kris


----------



## Aqua sobriquet (5 Apr 2012)

You need to think about how you're going to look after it when it turns into a Bullfrog ...


----------



## michj (5 Apr 2012)

i didnt think you could get them? i thought they were banned under a non-native species act?


----------



## spyder (5 Apr 2012)

Had some when I was younger, many moons ago.

They stop feeding when the tails disolve. Then they take crickets/locusts, then your onto pinkies. they prefer live but you may have to brain them to get them to take dead. I rehomed my 2 at this time.

I seem to remember reports many years ago of the growing up in ponds down south then a few years later pet rabbits and such started dissapearing.


----------



## michj (5 Apr 2012)

spyder said:
			
		

> Had some when I was younger, many moons ago.
> 
> They stop feeding when the tails disolve. Then they take crickets/locusts, then your onto pinkies. they prefer live but you may have to brain them to get them to take dead. I rehomed my 2 at this time.
> 
> I seem to remember reports many years ago of the growing up in ponds down south then a few years later pet rabbits and such started dissapearing.



yeah there was a glut of them in lfs's twenty odd years ago, then people realised the impact that they had on local wildlife (and small pets) when they were released.


----------



## Kristoph91 (5 Apr 2012)

Sounds like there isn't many fans of them on here  
But thanks for the info guys! 

Kris


----------



## OllieNZ (6 Apr 2012)

Are you refeering to the American Bullfrog? I've just read the list of what they eat on the wiki page  not only land animals but fish and other frogs aswell. What a beast  . I've been looking into keeping PDFs and tadpole care seems fairly simple, treat them like fish, feed flake etc untill they turn into froglets and start with apropriate sized live food, fruit flies in the case of the pdfs.
Have you though about keeping a Pacman instead? http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Argentine_horned_frog


----------



## Morgan Freeman (6 Apr 2012)

Which species?


----------



## michj (6 Apr 2012)

apparently the tadpoles scream!  

http://news.discovery.com/videos/animals-frog-tadpoles-scream-underwater.html 
nothing thats gonna get you out of bed in the night though.

have fun with that lol  

still a hell of a lump of frog 


cheers
michael


----------



## cheekycharly (9 Apr 2012)

I thought they were banned too. Something to do with them getting into the wild a taking over just like the damn grey squirrel. Don't hold me to it though.


----------



## Morgan Freeman (9 Apr 2012)

That's the US Bullfrog. There's 2 African bullfrog species which are regularly kept in the UK.


----------

